# Emergency! Strange reaction to smoking



## BGW (Aug 8, 2005)

I have been smoking daily for probably two years. never have i had an experience like i did a few days ago. i had been smoking all day just like it was any other day but when i hit one particular bowl i immediately began to freak out. i felt as though i could not breath and like i was constantly on the brink of blacking out. i also had a terrible body high like ive never had. i began to tingle as well. i thought i was having a heart attack but i felt no pain. after hours of this i finally made it home from my friends and fell asleep. the next morning, curious about what had happened the night before, i decided to smoke a bowl and see what happened. well, i freaked out again. exactly the same as before. and this was from a different sack than the night before so its not the weed. now, every time i smoke i feel like i cant take deep enough breaths and i have a terrible body high. what happened to me?! ive never had asthma and this has never happened before. i know people who have been smoking for longer than i have and they are ok. please, someone, help me if you know what my problem is or how to fix it. also, has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 8, 2005)

don't smoke too much, give one or two hits wait and see if you feel the same way.  also where you guys get high is the air hot?


----------



## BGW (Aug 8, 2005)

i live in south orange county and right now it is hot and humid. the thing that weirds me out the most is that ever since that first happened a few days ago, i havent felt the same since. i havent been smoking since it hapened and i still feel like im having a little trouble breathing.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoa! ...  maybe its just ur time to quit ..... 

Bongs can be pretty harsh depending on how its made... try rollin a joint or start using a vapourizer.


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 12, 2005)

In 50% of such crisis cases, a quick glass of anything with vitamin C in it will sort you out almost immediately: orange juice in your case! Squeeze a lemon out and mix with water and sugar to get it down otherwise.

Whacky.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Oct 12, 2005)

I Occasionally Have The Same Issue. My Symptoms Are Rapid Breathing, Light Headed, And Excellerated Heart Rate, Scary. I Can Usually Feel It Coming On And It Is Sometimes Triggered By Smoking A Cig Following Getting High. I Have Found That The Only Thing I Can Do Is Lay Down, Calm My Body And Mind Down,meditation, And Usually Within 30 Min I Am Ok.


----------



## lady kush (Oct 13, 2005)

Ive had that happen a few times to me the worse was when one day I stoped by a friend's house, I left my coat on cause I wasnt staying long and one of my friends  started rolling up. It was so hot and humid  in the house it  hit me after the second pull. My knees got wobbly, I was sweating and I felt like I was going to pass out and it was just some Blueberry. I immediately threw some water on my face and drank some juice. About 5 minutes later I started feeling better. So it might have been the heat and hummidity. So just be careful and when its hot like that keep something to drink on hand when you smoke.


----------



## BkPhate (Oct 23, 2005)

Yea i guess ive had that happen to me a couple times but its hard to tell around here if its laced or if its you.

Ive been wondering if its possible to have a bad high like you can have  a bad trip on pills and shit which is usually caused by stress and shit.


My 2 cents.


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 23, 2005)

...we're all forgetting for a moment that every medicine taken at the wrong time and in the wrong dose will become a poison. We have all been queasy on weed one time or another, and we have probably seen other people getting queasy when we're just fine. my conclusion from that is that cannabis is physically an anti-addictive "medicine" which tells you quite blatantly when you've had enough for a while, or just for the evening. Apart from that, marijuana is miraculous in her qualities, and it would be a bit strange if she didn't have her price somewhere down the line. A lot of excellent medicines have undesirable side-effects. 

Vitamin C is the key, believe me: a doctor friend of mine explained it to me one time but I've forgotten why it's the key, but it is. Also very useful in other bad experiences.  

Whacky


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 27, 2005)

Same shit happened to me two days ago. I smoked 6-8 blunts all day from about 11am to 10 pm that night. I usually only smoke 2 blunts (when i smoke) maybe 3. Anyway, my heart rate was really fast, I felt floaty, and my sense of touch was intensified. Also had this strange sensation in my heart (thought i was gonna have a heart attack and die). I went to sleep breathing harder than normal. I havent smoked since and still have this weird feling in my chest. I hadnt eaten or drunk much of anything all day, which was prolly a contributing factor to my episode. My friends all laughed at me the next day,I was mad too cuz right after i fell asleep they burned some Gold Hawian mixed with purp...damn!


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 28, 2005)

That happened to me once. I was smoking with some friends outside when everything started going dark and eventually totaly black, I couldn't see a thing.  Then my legs started shaking and I fell to the ground.  My friends had to pick me up and drag me to a bench, they had said I blacked out for like a minute.


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 28, 2005)

thats crazy man, what the hell were u smoking??


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 28, 2005)

It's not that unheard of. This guy I know who use to smoke back in the 60's would take bong hits and stand up really fast, then he'd fall to ground and shake for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Marijuana_Man (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah this kinda thing has happened to me.  I even blacked out once, I was at some friends and we were smoking a bowl of mine and two other bowls of a couple other guys.  I don't know what caused it but afterwords I started feeling funny.  So I thought I would got to the bathroom.  I got up walked into the bathroom shuting the door behind me and turned around and that's the last thing I remember before I blacked out.  My friends heard me fall and came to check on me and I came to long enough to crawl out and then sleep it off. Hasn't happened since but I guess it's a freak thing that can happen to you once in a while.  I've also found takeing a few days break from smoking helps sometimes and you tend to get higher after a break too.


----------



## Young Jay (Nov 29, 2005)

Any effects afterwards? Cuz i got a weird, sort've discomfortable feeling in my heart and general chest area.


----------



## BkPhate (Dec 5, 2005)

I think it is usually the kind of weed, remember that even dank shit can be grown wrong and with harmful chemicals added by accident or out of laziness.  I have had similar feelings many times and have seen a toilet bowl after smoking, orange juice will usually take the feelings away but i would recommend knowing where your bud comes from and who it travels through to get to you. Remember that there are people out there that will try to get the bud a better high and sell more by adding their own ingredients.

 2cents


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 5, 2005)

I've heard of idiots spraying Raid (and other highly toxic shit) on their flowering plants to get rid of bugs.

At first I though the stories were just urban myths, but then I came across a guy who was using these "no-pest strips" things.  Introduced in the 60's they were pulled from the market and banned for most uses since they are toxic.  You are not allowed to use them where food is grown/prepared or in area's that people frequent.  They are totally illegal in most countries.
I warned the guy and he said "I don't care I need them to get rid of spider mite's".
I wouldn't have had nearly as much concern if this was a personal use garden, but he also sold some of what he grew.

All the more reason to grow your own.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 5, 2005)

a little off topic but... i once knew a guy that had some really stinking weed.  i mean you could smell this wicked skunk smell from across his house.  IT turns out that the reason his plants smelled so skunky is because he was fingding skunk roadkill, removing their scent gland and dilutting it in water to spray on his nuggets as they were growing.

Talk about fucked up right!!


----------



## Young Jay (Dec 6, 2005)

Smoked again last week and had the same reactions (not as intense b/c i wasnt as high). I had some orange juice and it didnt help at all. My heart was pounding (and I mean POUNDING) and i had that uncomfortable feeling in my chest again. I finally just decided to go to sleep. I thought about it, thought it could be an anxiety attack, paranoia (heard've some ppl that smoke dope too much and get paranoid) or maybe i just have chest problems. Then I thought if I just keep on smoking my body might develop a tolerance for it and it might just go away. Any comments or suggestions that could help me would be appreciated.


----------



## Young Jay (Dec 8, 2005)

Any at all?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 9, 2005)

Young Jay, I have no idea.  Off the top of my head I would say it may be an anxiety attack (or something along those lines).

Or it may be a reaction to smoking too much pot too fast.
I've heard some people mention having a "white out", they like go into a daze where their vision fades and everything is white.  It happens when they smoke too much too soon.
That's never happened to me, knock on wood.

What I'd suggest is 1st:
-Get a physical.  You may have or are developing something serious, totally unrealted to pot.
-Secondly, next time you smoke, don't smoke so much--maybe just 1/4 of what you smoked the last time you had such a bad reaction. 
-A fast heart beat is often caused by taking deep breaths.   Try smaller hits.
And don't hold the smoke in as long as you have in the past.


----------



## Young Jay (Dec 9, 2005)

Alright, thanks for the feedback, im goin in for a physical early next week.


----------



## 8sideways (Dec 21, 2005)

OK I just spent like 20 minutes writing out all kinds of crap about what this could be and how to avoid it and for some reason i was logged out and lost it all.

But bassicly try and stay away from alcohol and stop smoking weed for a bit. Also to increase the health of your brain and to prevent this from happening again stop ingesting any food products with these things in them: Floride (a bi-product of the alluminum manufacturing process- im not kidding this shit is bassicly poison) MSG (monosodium-glutemate] found in a whole crap load of foods on the store shelves), Aspartame/Splena (this is so bad the air force wont allow pilots to fly if they have ingested it within 3 days) and chlorine.

So you all need to get badass water filters and read the damn labels when you buy food. I had epilepsy for most of my life. I took these things out of my diet and guess what went away also...thats right my epilepsy.

I reccomend buying a Berkey Water Filter from New Millenium Concepts. This is the best water filter out there. You can filter stagnant pond water and turn it into good drinking water. I also recomend getting a shower filter. Since chlorine and floride are inhaled when tacking a hot shower.


----------



## gangstablack420 (Jan 5, 2006)

dude, are you guys all KIDDING ME? weed does not do that shit to you unless one reason, youra *****. and your an amateur.  and yo uguys who say youve been smoking for 3 years, like the first guy who started this post and the kid who said his frineds were laughing at him , haha its bc your a ***** and it was prolly ur first time smoking. RESOLVED


----------



## BkPhate (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe you dont understand... people who have been smoking for 40 years probably and weed 20x your weight  posted on here. Shit happens.


----------



## 8sideways (Jan 5, 2006)

well i am no more a ***** than gangstablack420 is intelligant

having strang reactions to chemical ingestion does not make you a *****. But I doubt it was the weed that did it. Just set it off.

But to call someone a ***** and believe your a tough guy cuz you can smoke weed....well it bassicly surprises me that you have the intelligance to actually turn on your computer.


----------



## gangstablack420 (Jan 6, 2006)

lol, actually i know alot about computers, and am a pretty intelligent person, its just everytime ive heard anything like that, is some first timers who freak out cuz they cant handle it.


----------



## BkPhate (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats nice leave your intelligence to the computer work, let the older dudes take care of this.  Thx


----------



## Mutt (Jan 11, 2006)

For just an intelligent answer. There are cases that People with Epilepsy cannot smoke dope. It will (I have seen it) cause a seizure in a minute part of population. This is fact. It might not be the THC but there are other by-products in weed when smoked. It has something to do with the reaction to Epilepsy.

Everyone has a different genetic make-up. Everyone is affected by a chemicals differently. Just because there is no evidence that someone can be allergic to weed, does not mean that they can't be. Now before making an answer try doing research on human anatomy before becoming insultive and abusive as it is not appreciated by anyone here. 

try www.mayoclinic.com or www.erowid.com or 

for someone like you this guy would be your role model GangstaBlack read this link. you probably fit right in here.

Crime Library: Marquee De Sade

thought I would throw an insult back for the new guy. This is coming from a dude that has been smoking and shroomin for the past 15 years. but unlike you Gangstawannabe. I do have an electronic engineering degree.


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 11, 2006)

Young Jay This has happened to alot of us.. Sometimes like mutt said it could be because of a serious problem, other times like many others have said smoking too much too fast.

The reason Vitamin C is one of the keys as someone mentioned can't remember who sorry, is because your high is using all your nutes and vitimins and also in most cases causing slight dehydration.. (sorry if thats spelled wrong)

Did you eat before you started smoking during the day, I know when i haven't eaten much during the day i get these kinda problems.. sometimes it gets so bad i'm caused to throw-up....  Did you smoke a cigarette after you were hittin the bong or pipe? Sometimes you'll suck in way to much of the cigarette smoke, cos your lungs have opened up and i tell you what taking to big of hits on cigarettes can make you so ill it's not funny. 

Or perhaps like other people said it's your time to quit... or lay off the herb for a while, until you can once again not feel this way.

Your reoccuring problems may also be cause by Fear that it's going to happen again, remember marijuana affects the brain and how your thought patterns are, you could just be freaking yourself out.. 

Just some food for Thought


----------



## BkPhate (Jan 12, 2006)

Another side note -

Drinking orange juice will probably not help if you already have an upset stomach because it contains plenty of acids, try taking vitiman c pills I believe you can get them at any grocery store.


----------



## sPuN (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, stop smoking for a few nights..  Preferably 3 days or 2 nights. Not a single hit, no tokes, no nothing. Then take good few slow hits and see how your body reacts to that..


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

I passed out once while taking a knife hit of really, really strong hash. Anything can happen when you replace your oxygen with something else, especially high quality smoke. Pot is both a stimulant and a depressant so it can do a lot of crazy things to your body. The reaction your taking about occurs when let air into you esophogus along with your trichea and lungs. You may feel a lil quezy but most time that doesn't happen. Usually you just burp up smoke about 10 mins after you smoke. Sometimes though, if the pot is very acrid, you may puke. This happens a lot on gravity bong hits and shotguns cause they force a lot of air in. If your heart isn't racing after a good g-bong hit, you didn't do it right. Just take it easy till your sure you wont feel shitty. No point in smoking pot if you dont enjoy it.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

And gangsta black, this shit happens all the time. I guarantee you this kid isnt lying when he say he's smoked for 3 years. Why would he lie? Nobody would be able to helpp him if we didnt have proper information. This happens to someone within my inner circle once every few nights when we're doing g-bongs and my shoutgun cannon. I guarantee you would cough your ass off for 1/2 an hour if you tried to hang with any really smokers so dont chime in to insult a guy asking for help. There's no reason to be an ass.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like what we used to call a head rush. A combonation of oxygen depravation, THC intake and when the head rush starts, it freaks out some people causing them to have a panic attack.

To prevent it, just take a toke and relax. Wait a minute or two before you take another. With todays weed, you shouldn't need to smoke an entire J. Get high, not stupid.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been smoking 40 years and those symptoms have happened to me a few times that intense but mostly less intense, but same symptoms. I would say lower your intake, smoke less each time. But you may be allergic to pot, I know some people that are. Nothing you can do about that except don't smoke.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 3, 2006)

Speaking of allergic reactions. I don't have any allergys but the last few years some of these potent strains will cause me to sneeze 10 or 15 times in ten minutes. Like I can feel the pollen up in my nose. I think I'm becoming desensitized. awwwwshit! awwwwshit! awwwwshit!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 5, 2006)

alaskabud said:
			
		

> Speaking of allergic reactions. I don't have any allergys but the last few years some of these potent strains will cause me to sneeze 10 or 15 times in ten minutes. Like I can feel the pollen up in my nose. I think I'm becoming desensitized. awwwwshit! awwwwshit! awwwwshit!


If you're getting pollen up you nose, you're sniffin male plants man. Quit that shit, it'll make you grow seeds.


----------



## saex (Feb 7, 2006)

well it has to do with the thc in the plant or you just had a low tolerance that day everything you have discribed is just a side effect of weed like one of the people said we have all have puked at one point or got the spins. its just a side effect no need to worry look into it.what you had was a panic attack. they feel like heart attacks weed causes them there not deadly its just your body freakin out you have no control i get them all the time its one of the reasons i smoke weed. i get that feeling anytime im around people i dont know or not comfortable with i smoke and it goes away so for you. you had the reverse effect it will give you the side effects but even if you read into it thats in few cases. we all have gone threw this your not dieing your fine man you can smoke as much as you want in a lil takes away for the body to relize its fine


----------



## sirsmokealot (Feb 7, 2006)

same thing happened to my cousin, one time he was really loopy and passed out. each day whenever he smoked he would get these weird reactions, we didn't understand because he has been smoking since he was 15.  we took him to the college campus hosipital and it turned out he had THC poisoning(sp?). had to quit smoking for a long while. but he is back in the game now!


----------



## rancid51 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been struggling with the exact same thing for (sadly) almost a year now. I started to get that strange shortness of breath feeling with a bad body high and also thought I was having breathing problems or a heart attack back around spring break of last year. Before, I smoked everyday and loved it for about 2 years and this came on all of a sudden. I do have an anxiety disorder but weed used to be my salvation from it. I've tried everytihng to get back to normal smoking such as small hits, taking long breaks from smoking, forcing myself to build a tolerance again, smokn alone etc etc and still no help. as for you Jay it sounds like its a lot like what happened to me: you just anticipate that bad feeling to come on so it does. I personally believe its all mental but cant get over it. When i smoke i of course know that theres nothing wrong with me but it just isnt pleasant like it used to be, hard to enjoy it when u feel like u can barely breathe. I would love ANNNNY advice to help me because after a year it still hasnt gotten a SINGLE BIT easier to watch my buddies smoke a blunt or a fat bong rip. And btw **** that guy who says u must be a new smoker to get this, I was about as much of a stoner as someone can be and never got the slightest bit of paranoia when high and this thing hit out of nowhere and i cant shake it.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I find if weed is harvested too early it does that to me. Problem is the local weed is ussually all harvested at the same time and has the same affect and is supplied by different people all year long until the next harvest. (one grower, ten thousand dealers) you would be suprised how many times a pound changes hands. IMHO.
If you have an axiety diorder you may want to lay off the weed for a while.

P.S. don't ever let anyone tell you your a lightweight or a *****. that is just stupid. smoke what you can and be happy that is what is all about, not how much you smoke. I have been smoking for over 17 yrs. I am still a light wieght. It never took me much to get where I want to be with a high. I just like to get high.


----------



## Young Jay (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd stopped smoking for about 2 and a half months and figured maybe I could smoke again. I did. Nothing went wrong. I was happy as hell and on the moon, just like old times. So thinking that everything was ok I tried it again. Whoops. I got done and felt normal, but then about 5 minutes later that heart thing came in again. At first I went into denial, tried to talk it off. But it came...stronger than ever. I started drinking juice, trying to rehydrate myself. Paced around the house. I figured it would go away in 30 minutes. Didnt. I felt extremely restless/tired. After an hour I started to have the shakes. Then the cold chills, numbness and weird body high followed. After the high went down the old thing left was the "heart feeling."I still feel it as I'm typing this. I give up. Some guy on another forum was talking about a medicine u could take b4 smoking to stop the reactions. Ill tell u the name of it if it. But as of now ive stopped....thanks for the advice guys. And lol Ive been smoking for two years and this has never happened to me.


----------



## truthxpride (Feb 23, 2006)

this has happened to me before. I start to get tunnel vision and of the vision i still have, it's fuzzy. It's kind of scary at first, but when i realised that i wasn't going to die, i just sat down. I have heard that if you haven't eatten all day or maybe if you don't have enough of the essential nutrients in your body, you can have one of these episodes a lot easier.


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah that shit happen to me b4 i was smoking some blunts wit my cuzin and ho,ie i eventuallu black out for bout 5 secs then i got up and i was okay after that jyst really faded


----------



## stoner123 (Mar 1, 2006)

the haert pounding,unable to catch your breathe, all that stuff is panic/anxiety attacks

if this starts happening, make sure your in a comfortable area like no niose and caming and shit,try breathin in through your mouth and out your nose this should help you regulate your breathing .

any of you got stress or certain problems?


----------



## Lysergic420 (Apr 17, 2006)

This happens to me sometimes. Like the first time i smoked pot . It also happend about 2 months ago, which was probably the worst ive ever had. My heart started pounding and i had trouble breathing. I was really really really really really really high and I was watching cartoons (it had to be about 1 in the morning). I had an anxiety attack and i ran to the bathroom and flushed my face with cold water. It was so bad i began contimplating calling 911 but luckily I decided not to. After about 10 minutes before it had started it ceased, and I went back into the living room and passed out on the couch. I haven't had one since and I have learned how to fix them. Timothy Leary once said that sugar (oranges are best) can often eliminate bad experiences, bad trips, or anxiety attacks with drugs like marijuana, LSD, and other psychoactive drugs. I haven't tried it, but I am assuming it works. That's all I have to say on the topic. Happy highs everyone


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah man that sucks that you had to quit Jay 
Ive never had any thing like that hapen to me before 
Thank God....... Nock on wood lol....... Ive thrown up,
passed out after smokin at night,got a really bad head
ake but never what you are sayin blacking out or panic
attacks But yeah thats all I really have to say Well Like 
Lysergic said Happy Highs Everyone!! And No Bad Trips!


----------



## moosesmokespot (Apr 26, 2006)

not to get off subject but some dude said...

_"Vitamin C is the key, believe me: a doctor friend of mine explained it to me one time but I've forgotten why it's the key, but it is. Also very useful in other bad experiences."_

isnt that like a great stoner saying? it cracked me up...


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 26, 2006)

I have also heard about vitamin c. Whenever i eat mushrooms i make sure to either to a vitamin c pill or just drink some OJ.


----------



## mari-u1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Happened once with a very brave attempt on a bowl filled with Malawi Cob (if any you's know it) Two hits BAM I was out, all the before mentioned symptoms, shaking, sweating, can't even see properly. It was actually quite cool once it wore off. Hehehe


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 13, 2006)

I've had this same problem, it all started with one really long night in the boonies of TN. I grew up out there mainly smoking herb and eating 'shrooms by the handful all summer, never had any problems. I was 21 at this point and we'd been partyin' for about a week just goin' to town.
I have always stayed away from ecstasy, never thought it was for me, never liked the chemical stuff too much. This night in particular we were 'shroomin, drinking and smoking, pretty usual, then my friend talks me into taking a ecstasy hit, no big deal, everything was groovy, the night went on and I had another, the next thing I knew the sun was coming up and one more pill was going down.
Here is where the trouble started. I turned bright red, really, really red and everyone started freaking out about it, and that freaked me out. I ran to the trees for help, rode it out for about a day and a half. Head spinning, no sleep, dizzy, feeling like I was going to black/white out, and an intense feeling that something was very wrong that I couldn't get rid of.
Since then I was never the same, couldn't eat without feeling wierd, smoking would bring it on, it would just hit me for no reason. I went to the doctor and got the full check-up, I allready pretty much knew what it was (EMT/medic for 5 years). Once it was all said and done it was indeed panic attacks. It wasn't because I was uptight, anxetic or anything else, it was because I over did it with the substances and I knew there was a reason I didn't do ecstasy!
I wound up on paxil for four years and just got off of it a few months ago. When I finally went to the "head shrinker" over it, the intake nurse said "you are not nearly the first to come in and tell this story".
So I guess my question is; what other drugs do you do that may have be the root of the problem. The numbers are showing, very strongly that ecstasy throws off the seratonin levels in the brain and that is what causes things like depression and panic.
Cocaine is also one of the main culprit and sometimes it takes years to show up as a problem.
A panic attack is nothing bu tthe body jumping into it's fight or flight reaction for no reason, since there is nothing to take the attention away from what yer body is doing, you trip on it even more
Feel free to look up some of this information, or PM me as I have been there man!
Biff.


----------



## Inmediusre (May 16, 2006)

For me it was the robotripping.  Smoked pot for a cpl years before I tried it, than I robotripped about 3 weekends in row.  One night drinking two full bottles of robotussin.  had the worst experience of my life, and never done it since.  That about about 2 years ago.

I've been having panic attacks everyonce in a while ever since (only when I'm high.)


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 25, 2006)

when i started my chest would hurt, and i felt like i could hear every heartbeat real loud, but after a while i learned to ignore it, and it doesn't happen anymore

maybe you got a bad environment.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

I love this thread. It's like the energizer bunny. It was started 08-08-2005, 04:23 PM, and it's still going after 10 months!

You guys are great to still be helping the OP! Good for you!

That's why I like MJ users so much. They just seem to care more.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

You right Stoney, I think I replied to this once before.
but here we go again.

1. I robotripped back in the early nineties. That crap is BAD NEWS. Google it man. Talk about reaking Havoc on your body. Plus everyone that I ever new that did it and got sick (including me) can't even take it when sick. The idea of cough syrup makes me gag to this day and its over 10 yrs ago.

2. I think a lot of this Anxiety attacks and stuff can be contributed to when the bud was harvested. Problem with "street bought" stuff is you have know idea about what ferts, pesticides, and stuff have been used. Also if harvested early I noticed a more heart fluttering, paranoid, heady type high. But when harvest late couch-lock, more relaxed high. I prefer the later.

I do know of a couple of people that I met in my MJ travels that actually get seizures when smoking. but they were mild epileptics. Something in the weed triggered it. But that was rare. I think outa 400 people I smoked with. only 2 that I know of. I'm no doctor just stating what I seen.

Also with New smokers. You have a lot of things running through your head. Am I going to get caught?. I'm doing something illegal. do they know I'm stoned!!!!????. All this could lead to an Anxiety attack. 

So many things can have a part in how you react to MJ at first. Now I spark a doobie up and don't think anything of it. I kick my feet up and chill out. but looking back I remeber all these symptoms when I first started smoking herb.

Last thing. MJ you plant and harvest. No chemical alteration or anything (unless making hash oil). Now with Coke, X, any of those things. They are all refined, or distilled, or cut. You are ingesting a man-made or altered drug. Now with the internet you have people cooking meth, cutting coke, and many more things. I look at this way, your putting your life in the hands of some screwed up dude high as hell using dangerous chemicals. Ummm not the best idea. Prime Example. Acid. When I was young it good and clean. 8 yrs. ago was the last time. Too dirty. Tells me average joes with a recipe and no clue are making it. but herb. pick it cure it and smoke it. I have done almost all of em. and now @ 30yrs old. Weed is the only thing for me. The rest is bullshit. IMHO


----------



## Tsukemono (Oct 1, 2008)

i had a similar reaction i don't no if it's because i'm epileptic or what. It was after i had gotten pretty high and all of a sudden i started getting crazy dizzy and things got a little blurry and it felt like i couldn't keep my eyes open. My heart started to beat way too fast and i started shaking and hyperventilating. It felt so wierd, it didn't hurt though. I was just hoping i would pass out, i was so scared i thought i was gonna have a heart attack or something. Eventually i told myself that i just needed to calm my heart down, so i slowed my breathing and eventually it stopped. I still had to watch my breathing after tho, cuz it my heart would start to speed up if i didn't, but after awhile i was just laughing at everything and had a normal high. it really freaked me out though


----------



## BullyBong (Oct 2, 2008)

Happened to me for a little while about a year or so ago. 

I think its just major anxiety / paranoia, like a panic attack, panic attacks can often seem like a heart attack. Just remember your high and its probably in your head..

But to be safe, I would only smoke small amounts and see how you go.


----------



## Canimakeit (Oct 10, 2008)

I had this problem come up after 8 YEARS of smoking and I believe it's the bud!

This is why, recently I got the bud I used to get and smoked it, got it from out of state. The ONLY thing I had was a nice, calm, stone.

I really really believe this is the TYPE of bud your smoking or what has been used while it was growing.

I thought it was just me LOL, I even went to the hospital to get checked out, the doc looked at me and said "it's funny how your acting" and winked at me.

If I smoke the round crunchy bud *no matter how strong* does not do this to me, however, if I smoke the long thin potent buds I get it REAL bad. 

I can *think* myself through it. 

I took a 2 year break from smoking and now I'm going to grow my own.


BTW I have anxiety disorder so is there a type of bud I can grow that is good bud and is less likely to cause this? I have heard sativa spelling? is worse for people with anxiety?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys do know that this was a thread from 2005 right? I know I know, its past 4:20. Believe me, you get slack.  :bong1:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 10, 2008)

happen to me sometime... when smoke tooo much and not eating right
less potassium,... if you add lot of beers, and combine with some hits of bowls

boom there you go,  float in the air and hit the bed right away....

imbalance body can cause frequently of these symptoms... when I made a nice homemade water bong,  I couldn't suck it all,  I cough and cough  then cough   and gag   and cough...
thats sickest  bong I ever tried!!  I'm glad I'm unleased redneck


----------



## TravellessDukes (Oct 13, 2008)

something of the sort happened to me once. i smoked a joint with a buddy before going to visit my friend in the hospital. I was high and feeling the same just as i always do but while i was sitting in the hospital room i started getting hot and felt like i was losing conciousness. sure enough i did, and fell on the floor and was told i was twitching. i woke up on the floor, stumbled back to my seat and just my luck at that time the nurses came (had no idea what just happened) and told us we had to leave to room for a few minutes. barely still concious, i stumbled down the hallway and was just about to pass out when my friend grabbed me and sat me in the closest waiting room. ate a cookie and had a glass of water and was perfectly fine. and i was still stoned:hubba:  it did freak me out though, it must have been cause i didnt eat all day, or the fact seeing my friend hooked up to a life monitor with multiple tubes coming out of his stomach might have done it! but its never happened before or since. just must have been a random thing! hope all goes well for you in the future


----------



## Lerona (Oct 14, 2008)

:48: :joint: :bong: :smoke1: just burn another one you/ll be alright.:smoke1: :bong: :joint: :48: 





			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> happen to me sometime... when smoke tooo much and not eating right
> less potassium,... if you add lot of beers, and combine with some hits of bowls
> 
> boom there you go, float in the air and hit the bed right away....
> ...


----------



## Tater (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys realize this thread is two years old right?  All of our posts have these little things called dates on them.  This is a super secret codeing technique that allows people that know how to read it to tell when something was posted. lol


----------



## leafminer (Oct 19, 2008)

Young Jay said:
			
		

> Smoked again last week and had the same reactions (not as intense b/c i wasnt as high). I had some orange juice and it didnt help at all. My heart was pounding (and I mean POUNDING) and i had that uncomfortable feeling in my chest again. I finally just decided to go to sleep. I thought about it, thought it could be an anxiety attack, paranoia (heard've some ppl that smoke dope too much and get paranoid) or maybe i just have chest problems. Then I thought if I just keep on smoking my body might develop a tolerance for it and it might just go away. Any comments or suggestions that could help me would be appreciated.



You need to see your doctor, man. 
What's happening is that smoking weed causes a drop in blood pressure. That's why you get red eyes, the blood vessels dilate. The same thing causes gray or blackout after climbing stairs while too high.
Get a stress test is my advice. That 'uncomfortable feeling' is insufficient oxygen in your heart muscle. Go and get a stress test with an ECG, it is a simple procedure, it will tell you if there's anything wrong. This is one of the reasons why older guys often quit weed, the symptoms can be too severe. Don't want to alarm you, but get yourself checked up, better than checking out.
Oh, and sorry for responding to such an old thread.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sure it is the toxins that make us sick twice I passed out once in France when I was helping in the kitchen at a resterunant and had  a naturel drink mix with a little gin in it, and began to smoke. I hit he floor and it took a lot to  me up.the second time I was smoking in the car my friend had given me an old joint not only did I pass out but I woke up in the parking lot in a pill of vomit. I am pretty sure that it is the chemicals in the herb.mamaV


----------



## Barbapopa (Nov 29, 2008)

This has also happened to me, simply put, its an anxiety/panic attack.  Ever since it happened, over 13 years ago, I have been susceptible to them.  I smoked weed for about 15 years before I had this issue.  When I got the attacks they were very powerful and stopped me from doing a lot of things I normally did, smoking herb being one of them.  It sucked to say the least.  I smoke again now and I only use a little at a time and only in a place that is safe and when I know I do not have to do anything like, say, leave the house.    If I smoke to much now, there is a greater chance of becoming paranoid which will then make me over react and cause a panic attack.  It is totally mental however, that doesn't make the problem any easier though.  Nothing is harder to get over then your own mind turning against you.  Even though this post is old, I figured I would post any way in case some one else was having these challenges.  It does not mean your mentally weak or a "*****" like one person posted.  Things happen.  My advice which is from experience is, stay off the weed for a bit, at least 2 weeks, flush your system.  That means plenty of water, 1/2 gallon a day (oddly this will cause weight loss as well, bonus!) pomegranate and cranberry juice are also good for clearing out your system.  Eat and sleep properly!  I can not stress that enough.  If you do not eat 3 squares a day, your body will not function properly.  If you do not sleep enough, your body does not function properly.  Sleep is when your body repairs it self, process' data and rests.  Once you have anxiety/panic attacks you have to mind your diet and sleep in order to control them.  I do not mean to preach, I just do not want any of you to go through what I did, it was a horrible experience.  Take care of your self, enjoy your weed and do not be a "hero" by trying to be the guy who smokes more weed then they need.  Peace


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

get your self checked sir. i think u might be diabetic for one. an for 2 there is no way weed is causeing this. it is just bring to light something that is worng with u bro. there is noway that cabbiness can cause any of the afects u are saying. thowing up, lose of consince, noway. yeah u can pass out an sleep but not the way u guys are talking about. your weed was A, lased with something or B, had fungis an was dryed an cured wrong. or C there is something wrong with you. cuz weed can not cause any of thows things.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I was thinking diabetes as well.  Go get seen by a Dr.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2009)

lady kush said:
			
		

> Ive had that happen a few times to me the worse was when one day I stoped by a friend's house, I left my coat on cause I wasnt staying long and one of my friends started rolling up. It was so hot and humid in the house it hit me after the second pull. My knees got wobbly, I was sweating and I felt like I was going to pass out and it was just some Blueberry. I immediately threw some water on my face and drank some juice. About 5 minutes later I started feeling better. So it might have been the heat and hummidity. So just be careful and when its hot like that keep something to drink on hand when you smoke.


That is exactly what happened to me last night. 
That	is	exactly	what	happened	to	me	last	night.	I	was	wearing	a	sweater	and	we	started	smoking	this	4	foot	bog.	I	took	2	massive		hits	in	like	2	minutes	and	then	all	of	a	sudden	it	started	getting	way	too	hot	in	there.	I	started	swallowing	a	lot	and	quickly	became	dehydrated.	I	couldn't	have	smoked	any	moderate	sized	bong	hit	if	I	wanted.	I	started	getting	disorieted	and	my	vision	started	to	blur.	Almost	like	it	was	going	pixilated	by	tiny	specs.	I	chilled	out	for	a	while	maybe	3	more	minutes	and	I	couldn't	take	it	anymore,	the	heat	was	making	me	feel	sick	and	the	fact	that	my	vision	was	so	impared	I	knew	something	wasn't	right,	so	I	just	said	"alright,	I'll	be	outside"	and	left.	I	walked	out	of	that	room	very	drugged.	There	was	a	roomfull	of	about	6	or	10	black	dudes	watching	me	go	up	the	stairs	and	let	me	say,	it	was	awkward	in	the	fullest.	I	even	had	to	put	a	hand	on	the	step	ahead	of	me	to	keep	my		balance.	
But	I'm	happy	to	say	that	after	a	few	minutes	in	the	cool	outside	air	I	felt	very	relieved	and	started	calming	down.	I	started	walking	the	streets	for	something	to	do	and	ended	up	walking	home	which	was	2	hours	away.	I	seriously	needed	a	chance	to	get	my	bearings	straight.	Crazy	night.


----------



## jb247 (Mar 20, 2009)

if I were having such symtoms I would have myself checked for blood sugars during such an episode. It could be sudden onset of either hypoglycemia or sugar diabetes. If drinking a glass of orange juice does indeed straighten the problem out within half an hour, then I would definately check it out, cuz it could be either of those...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## occg.hydro (Mar 21, 2009)

dude, I'm in OC too. I think just being here makes me nauseous. Maybe it's the heat, maybe it's the people's attitudes, I don't know...


----------



## mrseandizzle420 (Apr 7, 2009)

i think what you need to do is smoke more. 

i had a similar experience at my sisters one night.  We were passing around a bowl and toking (this was after four other bowls) when i just got this really strange feeling, palpatations and sweating uncontrolably.  I remember walking down the hallway and falling blacking out and being helped into a chair.  They all thought i was just to stoned, but it really freaked me out. But i kept smoking and building a tolerance.  So thats what i tell you, smoke more, blackout less, and enjoy it. 

Good luck!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

i had a similair experience freaked right out ...heart palpitations ,hearing [email protected]##in voices i went blue man i tripped way of the map man!! it made me stop smokin for 3 years .. the market was run by a local bikie gang (15 years ago ) i later found out these [email protected]!#$es were dippin the buds in horse tranquilizers and a mate infomed that oranges yea man an orange cures this effect .. and it did for me at least ! they used to have the market on the off season and when in need what does one do !


----------



## BrewGeek (Apr 8, 2009)

I know, zombie thread that just won't die.  I just hope someone has a solution that helps.  I have another side-effect that has made my last few highs so bad that I want to stop.

I don't smoke very often, primarily for migraines and pain relief. I know the buds aren't laced because I know the grower and have shared hits with others who didn't get my side-effect. I get a nice high for about 30 minutes to an hour, then there's an adrenaline rush that I think is my body's reaction to *massive* dizziness. I've thrown up, which helped, but the last time I was spinning until 3am when I finally was able to drag myself into bed. Lying down is the only thing that helps, and any movement is misery.  It is as if my inner-ear has gone haywire and my body is unable to figure out how to process the movement signals.

None of the stoners that I know have ever heard of this.  Does anyone have a clue?

I haven't tried OJ, but at this point I'd rather ride a migraine...
BTW, it isn't just an interaction caused by migraines. I've tested that.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 9, 2009)

well a freind of mine used to get sick at first till his body got used to it try a all night smoke-a-thon with munchies handy or see a doctor who doesnt have a bias opinion on the subject, my doctor is open to MMJ.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 10, 2009)

BrewGeek said:
			
		

> I know, zombie thread that just won't die. I just hope someone has a solution that helps. I have another side-effect that has made my last few highs so bad that I want to stop.
> 
> I don't smoke very often, primarily for migraines and pain relief. I know the buds aren't laced because I know the grower and have shared hits with others who didn't get my side-effect. I get a nice high for about 30 minutes to an hour, then there's an adrenaline rush that I think is my body's reaction to *massive* dizziness. I've thrown up, which helped, but the last time I was spinning until 3am when I finally was able to drag myself into bed. Lying down is the only thing that helps, and any movement is misery. It is as if my inner-ear has gone haywire and my body is unable to figure out how to process the movement signals.
> 
> ...


well the hospital informed me that its panic attacks . i.e anxiety attacks this was occuring on my part ... during a drinking binge and smoking giddy up gogo juice


----------



## ronnie (Apr 14, 2009)

I am so glade this information is posted because I have had the same reaction I haven't had any for about three weeks now, and my heart is still acting strange I went to a doctor but not a heart doctor she told me it was stress but I know it's not. I will take lots of vitamin C now for sure. I went to church a couple weeks ago  and it was reviled by God for me to eat strawberries for my healing I know they are good for the heart and has loads of vitamin c. I really think it is a reaction from the chemical that are in the herb, not good time to stop or grow your own. I always by herbs from the same person for years now I have blacked out and vomited several times this last time i have decide to stop all together. I get in the spirit of God now and it is the best and don't cost any money if you want to try it email me.


----------



## shoed (Apr 14, 2009)

yea this happened to me aswell
i woke up, smoked some purple mixed with some other good **** (not sure exactly what it was) and went to oceans of fun, i was very scared but when i embraced this new kind of high it was one of the best days of my life


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 14, 2009)

wow adults call this light weights....get over it you can't overdose from weed...it all in ya head learn to controll ya brain....


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Apr 14, 2009)

its eather that or they are geting stuff lased with PCP or angle dust.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 25, 2009)

Thankyou Weedidas,

  some people really need to read that,especially those prone to or may get a panic attack from smoking pot.

After reading this and that person freaks out after smoking a joint or a after a big session they'll be hopefully in a better position to cope,won't immediately think they are dying or eventually realise they are not.

I've taken someone to hospital after a panic attack and the guy had hysterical blindness,(he couldnt see!)he was in a total adrenalin feedback loop,the more he panicked the more adrenalin was pumped the faster his heart went which made his head think he was dying.

I took him home after a pat on the head and a 5ml valium.

And 40 minutes in intense trying to get his mind to slow the ride down,which is what it was,an adrenalin rocket ride more than roller coaster.

But people having panic attacks really think they are dying,it's not even nice to witness,let alone experience.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Apr 26, 2009)

This has happened to me as well,I was under the boardwalk on a very hot day.Me and my buddy smoked a fatty and felt lovely,watchin the waves and the chics go bye.Then we decided to make tracks,and the heat blanket smothered me and I planted my *** back down.He took a trip to the store for some tall boys...That did the trick  Just keep your composure and it passes..


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 28, 2009)

Idk but i did and i had pissed and **** my pants a little. I couldnt throw up and it felt terrible


----------



## yoda (May 13, 2009)

I used to get all ****** up and get dizzy then puke, I finally went to the doctor and it wasn't weed at all, I was diagnosed with CVS cyclic vomiting syndrome that was caused by a certain type of migraine. Well i got med's and i'm loving life again


----------



## HazeMe (May 14, 2009)

What most of you are describing sounds like anxiety attacks. And a lot of your symptoms sound like depersonalization/derealization. 

Some have a predisposition to certain mental problems like depersonalization and anxiety, when smoking pot, it can induce this earlier in life. 

I have depersonalization and it can be a nightmare to deal with! I have smoked for about 12 years and pot can seriously mess with your head if you get something that does not agree with you. And no it has nothing to do with being a chump! Different people get different reactions to everything! Sadly my depersonalization has never went away and never will, but it is manageable now. So, I say the hell with it and keep on smoking, just take it slow sometimes and maybe take some days off. 

Although MJ can not kill you or really harm you, it can help along mental issues. Just go to google and type in depersonalization and derealization. I have a feeling a lot of you will find out that's whats going on with you. Check out this site too. hxxp://www.depersonalization.info/overview.html

Also, I am majoring in psychology...I do know what I'm talking about. 

HazeMe


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 14, 2009)

mind over matter.......get over the mind an then it won't matter....an if its that bad why are u smoking the the first place, i smoke cuz it relaxes me an helps me focies. why would u do something to your self like that?? my first thought is u are a bunch of kids smoking to "look cool" please stop it. if MJ ant for u stop smoking it. some people in life are smokers ie me, i can smoke an have been smoking since i was 13...since about 18 evey single day, have not missed one yet. some people are drinkers, lord knows i cant drink i get drunk quick, an i don't like how i feel. so i smoke, not to say i don't drink a little wine or a beer or 2 with family, an thats only cuz they don't smoke! they drink!! so i ask again, why the hell u smoking if stuff like u all say happens? how can u enjoy your high if u freaking out? makes no cents to me.


----------



## sexytimehero (Sep 8, 2009)

everything in this post to me sounds like a good clear cut case of pyschosis lets face it, it happens to the best of us at times. Marijuana does cause a very serious and intense pyschosis among some users I could happen once and never again or it could happen everytime u smoke for the rest of forever but stuff happens


----------



## puffdad (Sep 8, 2009)

It sounds like you're having issues with your blood pressure. cut back on your cholesterol and salt intake.  O-J is probably a good bet, I've seen a few other guys post about that.  The weed is the trigger, not the cause.  Mary is just telling you that your diet is out of whack.  It's happened to me several times, from marijuana and marinol.  Since I'm a medical marijuana patient, I could talk to my doctor about it and thats what she told me.


----------



## givepeaceachance (Sep 15, 2009)

wow thats crazy the only thing close to that happend to my friend when took a big hit and he threwup right after he took the pipe down but after he went to the bathroom he felt normal well like normally high it never happended to him scene


----------



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Sep 29, 2009)

ya it happens man. panic attacks and shortness of breath. ive thought i wasn't getting enough oxygen to my brain a few times and started breathin more. ive had my heart racing like i just ran a marathon. ive truthfully thought i dislocated my arm before but really didn't. ive blacked out too.......just drink some cold OJ and chill in the AC. i may also suggest you go to gnc and find a nitric oxide supplement like NO Xplode. it opens your veins up and allows more blood flow. cold-to-hot showers work too. hope this helps man.


----------



## spicus (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds a lot like anixety attacks which i had


----------



## captain1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I didnt read all posts but thought I would add. In high school I smoked daily and maybe a year after. I quit smoking because of a job for a good year. My friends came home from college and said they had some great bud so we smoked and I got real high! long story real short within an hr things got real bad for me. Was driving a car and literaly couldnt stop the car my girlfriend at the time had smoked also but was fine. I had to put in park at 50 mph crazy the trans didnt go. She drove me home and I was going crazy started to see myself talking ect.. it was like a bad trip that just kept getting stronger and stronger 2 hrs later still going strong trails started and I didnt want to talk because I would see myself talk. CRAZY scary for me tried to lay down made it worse. Shortened version my girlfriend had to call her mom to take me to the hospital. E.R. took blood pressure 210 over 160.
Instantly knocked me out dont remember anything after. Next morning I woke up and my girl was staring at me. I told I had the most jacked up dream but it wasnt she said. She told me my friends brought the weed to the hospital to get tested for other drugs(thanks to good friends). A week later I had a follow up with my dr. he explained that mj is a halusinagenic and I had a reaction to it that was very rare ( true i dont know?). Since I have smoked a couple of times with the same effects (small puffs). Sounds crazy but gods honest truth. Best for me to stay away but wish I could smoke for sleep and cluster migraines I suffer from.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 5, 2009)

To add funny thing is I do suffer from anxiety disorder ever since.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 5, 2009)

crazy. i thought i was alone..
ive been smoking everyday for 6 or so years and never had a bad reaction.. this one stuff i got from a friend gave me a terrible experience though.. no one else that smoked it had a similar experience, all good for them..
about 30min or so after smoking this one herb i got an extreme panic attack.  i thought i was going to pass out at a restaraunt, i started sweating fast and my heart started racing.. i felt really dizzy and like i couldnt walk straight.. i ran to the car and put the ac on high and i was better in a minute or so.. a couple days later i tried the same herb and had the same effect pretty much.. i threw that **** away. lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I am lucky I guess. 12 years and no bad reactions...I have never had a panic attack. thank god.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo Ho my friends, 

   Not to dis anyone here, but the problems were dealt with very easily back in my days. We called it having a good babysitter, or rather a good friend that was used to the effects and knew what to do if you ran into a wall. :shocked:

    Most stoners understand that having something good to drink, and refresh yourself with is very important, along with something lite to put in your stomach.

    A good sitter also knows how to help inhance your buzz,  and your good time with great jams, or a funny movie. Maybe even a sit down out on the back patio. That person also knows how to bring you down if you start to get too tightly wound you know ??

   The medical report about diabetes couldn't be more wrong. I think that who-ever wrote that probably got bit by the snake that he/she was messing with, and to publish something that far off the mark is really sad. I was diabetic, and I mean insulin dependant to the tune of four to seven shots of insulin a day just to keep my blood sugar under control.

 By the way the fastest acting way to get your blood sugar up is a glass of OJ or even a pepsi or a coke. Should the individual be awake and not in an absolute stuper, then a simple piece of candy will do.

   I always carried packets of honey in my pockets as an emergency imput of sugar. It's not that bad if your sugar is up, of course anything over 200 is doing vascular damage pretty quick. It's when your sugar drops lower than it should that you can get into trouble, but a smart stoner that is diabetic would already have that figured out.

  Like I said we fixed the potential for these issues back along time ago with just having a cool, smooth, sitter that can get high, but knows how to care for you just in case. Try it sometime, you will love the good company.

   Some folks should not smoke period, as it just flat out might not be what trips their trigger ya know ??  I also think that it can trip paranoid reactions in some folks that might be to highly wound, or maybe something else that causes our good smoke to be not so good for that individual.

  Another thing for those that are unsure of what will happen should they decide to smoke again. Try taking only a small toke or two and then see what you get from it. You know the Old saying, "easy does it"...

 Last but not least, I highly recommend growing your own, at least you will know what your getting, and you don't run the risk of some fool spraying it with something like raid to kill his pests, never thinking that it would be absorbed by the plant and likely to poisen the smoker. Yikes...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## nvthis (Oct 10, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Last but not least, I highly recommend growing your own, at least you will know what your getting, and you don't run the risk of some fool spraying it with something like raid to kill his pests, never thinking that it would be absorbed by the plant and likely to poisen the smoker. Yikes.


 
Hey KK! Good to see you again!

Unfortunately (or, fortunately) the dangers of things like Raid products are highly overrated. I seriously doubt this could be the cause of these problems.

Raid is chemically active with very small percentages of pyrethroids, or pyrethrins or some other fancy word that just means derived (derivitive) from chrysanthimum flowers. As far as chemicals go, this one is fairly safe. *Please don't misconstrue my words as a means to rationalize usage* Check out the warning lable. It will state a "caution" warning. Chemicals will be classified in three basic catagories: 'Caution', 'warning' and 'danger'. 'Danger', of course, would signal the most dangerous chemicals and 'caution' the least caustic. Raid carries a 'caution' lable. Toothpaste carries a 'warning' lable and we put it in our mouths daily. How's that for nuts? 

The truth is that pyrethrin oxydizes very quickly. That means it don't last long, i.e. you see a line of ants marching down a wall. You spray a line of Raid across their path and now they are 'cut off'. Come back in an hour and they are marching that same line like you never sprayed there to begin with. When pyrethrin hits oxygen it begins to oxydize and dry. Once this has happened the pyrethrin becomes completely inert. Completely.
Chemical companies try many tricks to fool consumers into thinking that their chemicals are much stronger than they are. This is a money making ploy. They might 'scent' the chemical (like propane) or put it in an oil base or a clay base. This does little more than help the chemical spread and stick. Sometimes you will run into a chemical that is advertised as "micro-incapsulated". This is slightly better in terms of staying power, but probably won't find that in any raid product. Raid and similar products claim they will be affective for 2 or more weeks. This is a complete lie. Products such as RID (what we would put on a childs head to fight lice) and bug bombs use this _exact same chemical_. Pyrethrins. Could you imagine what a mess a bug bomb would be if the chemical lasted for weeks? Sheesh! Luckily, you set off a bug bomb, wait a few hours and all is safe. Sure it still smells a bit and sure there is a residue. This is due only to oils used for stickers and added scent, not the horrible chemical itself.

A good example and food for thought: Glyphosate and paraquat. Everyone knows paraquat, right? It's gramoxone or, better yet, agent orange. It carries a 'danger' warning. Guess what that means? Ok, it means if you took a mouthful you are toast, dead and done for, period. No coming back. Wouldn't wanna drink that, right?

How about glyphosate, more commonly known as 'round-up'? The systemic herbicide that works from the roots up and kills stuff dead? Would you drink that? Ok, for ten bucks I will  Shocked? Relax, *that's merely a chemical based social stigma* (Hehehe, sound familiar??). You could drink round-up by the gallon and it will do little more to you than make you crap your pants. And only then because it is an oil base. By the way, it carries a 'caution' warning.

By the way.. Bleach? 'Danger'. Charcoal lighter fluid? 'Danger'. Pinesol? 'Warning'. *Cigarettes? 'Warning'*. Raid? 'Caution'. Pledge furniture polish? 'Caution'. Cal-Mag? 'Caution'.

Ok, so I prefer to not use chemicals on my smoke or food. I am not preaching for Raid or anybody else, I prefer organics myself but I am also more than certain that Raid is not the cause of odd reactions to smoking weed. Thanks. Done.


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had the same problems every now and then  I just chalked it up to stress and panic attacks as I have them anyway.  Even when I'm strait . and to me they seem to be the same thing or real damn close   I know how it scares ya  been there!  and the only times I had it happen is when I had a bad day  lots of crap laid on your back. just take lighter hits and wait and see it's easy to add then to try to remove ,it's not like alcohol where you can puke it out  but it is much better  you might try a vaporizer it's  a lot cleaner and better for you, and for me it's the only way to use it  the best I've found  good luck


----------



## radikk (Nov 5, 2009)

I actually just registered to this website to research if anyone else has experienced this problem. ive done extensive online research. and all i have come up with is panic attacks/anxiety. which is a side affect of marijuana from extensive use. i noticed after a while when i would get really high that i felt sort of floaty. almost disconnected from my body. then one day i smoked a dro blunt before i got a hair cut. and during my hair cut. it hit me. i felt extremely uncomfortable. sweaty palms heart was racing. it was a panic attack. you feel as though you know whats going on. you can still hear and feel and all your senses are fine. just for some odd reason you feel as if you are having an out of body experience. and it is extremely unpleasant. i tried smoking again an couple of days later. and the same thing happened. the only problem now is that i still dont feel as if im 100% normal after having these panic attacks. does anyone else still not feel normal..? or does it go away after a while. because to be quite honest. i am willing to slow down with marijuana. but i would like to smoke on occasion at some point in time. but right now i'm super hesitant to smoke because i feel as if im going to instantly have a panic attack.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 6, 2009)

Once something like this happens  you freak yourself out the other times and make yourself go crazy.Mold can mess you up.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 6, 2009)

radikk said:
			
		

> I actually just registered to this website to research if anyone else has experienced this problem. ive done extensive online research. and all i have come up with is panic attacks/anxiety. which is a side affect of marijuana from extensive use. i noticed after a while when i would get really high that i felt sort of floaty. almost disconnected from my body. then one day i smoked a dro blunt before i got a hair cut. and during my hair cut. it hit me. i felt extremely uncomfortable. sweaty palms heart was racing. it was a panic attack. you feel as though you know whats going on. you can still hear and feel and all your senses are fine. just for some odd reason you feel as if you are having an out of body experience. and it is extremely unpleasant. i tried smoking again an couple of days later. and the same thing happened. the only problem now is that i still dont feel as if im 100% normal after having these panic attacks. does anyone else still not feel normal..? or does it go away after a while. because to be quite honest. i am willing to slow down with marijuana. but i would like to smoke on occasion at some point in time. but right now i'm super hesitant to smoke because i feel as if im going to instantly have a panic attack.


Sounds like anti weed propaganda or fear mongering.I have been around the types who as soon as they smoke start saying their heart is beating to fast or they cant breath or even they feel like they are going to swallow their tongue.I can honestly say everytime it was a girl or a pranoid or wimpy type guy who cant handle it.There are somethings worse then Prison Your Mind.It is ALL in your head.


----------



## radikk (Nov 7, 2009)

im the exact opposite of a wimpy type guy. but have you heard or known anyway to eliminate this its all in your head thing.


----------



## JustinK (Nov 8, 2009)

These are the classic symptoms of a panic attack.  Sometimes cannabis can cause it, but I'm not sure why if you are such an experienced smoker.  Chemical interactions can be quite mysterious sometimes.


----------



## radikk (Nov 8, 2009)

bleh.. i havent smoked in like 2 weeks now.. lol i took a hit of dro last night. and my head just started to feel heavy and got sleepy. i just dont seem to get the high im used to getting anymore.


----------



## chrisryder (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive had a feeling like im floating before


----------



## 4herbs (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had a lot of bad experiences with smoking cannabis and getting very panic and breathless almost passing out a few times,once i even went to the emergency room and told them that i smoked a joint and feel very sick,doctor asked me what i used,and i told him only a few tokes of a joint,my simptoms were,rapid heart beats,depersonalization,panic,hiperventilation,muscluar spasms...it felt like it was very very cold and I am sitting naked outside,my jaw was vibrating so much that i couldnt even talk normally!Doctor gave me somekind of vitamin/diazepam bomb,it settled me back to being relaxed but all my symptoms passed about one hour later...after that time things have never been the same for me,I tryed smoking after that but it lasted only a few days and then it would eventually gotten back to the panic and other symptoms everytime i smoked and then i stoped smoking for a few years,in those few years I had more of those episodes,onetime i even got struck on my brothers birthday when we were out celebrating i got admited to the hospital center and stayed for 3 days on observation.they let me go and wrote that i had an acute alchocol poisoning,i mean i only like drinked a little bit of beer,they found only like 0.05% of alcochol in my blood and i assure you it didnt had anything to do with my true problem...after a few years I was diagnosed with social phobia,and panic attack,or how do you call it anxiety attacks,they all occured later after i stoped smoking weed and slowly devouring my confidence and calmness,i feard dying or losing my mind,I feard of disseases and going out alone,almost every time I was stuck outside and like had to walk home a few miles or something I started to lose my breath,my chest was feeling tight,my vision became slowed,I was losing my balance and a lot of different unpleasant things,but after a years of trying to medicate and trying modern medicine i found out what my problem really was,Now I am smoking cannabis almost every day and I have found my relaxation,I found out that it is not the plants fault that it made me sick,but only my own brain,cannabis can induce some kind of psycotic episode,they call it cannabis psycosis or something like that,but dont be intimidated or anything,I maybe got struck by that psycosis and my mental state contibuted to that,but back then i was a kid and smoked my *** out every time and i didnt appreciated the plant and didnt care for it s true values,I can calmly say with a smile in my face,This is what you should do when you get that panic attack when you smoke weed,You need to understand the basics of your anatomy and your body,you need to get to know why your body is acting like it is,panic attack is nothing but your body`s wrong perception of your environment,when you get that heartracing,collapsing feeling,first you need to stay calm,this is the most crucial factor of it all,panic attack will not kill you,it is just your body preparing itself for danger,so that is why your adrenal glands start to release adrenalin in your blood,your veins tighteen up more blood gets into your vital organs and that is why everytime you have that panic attack your hands and feet are cold and sweatty...you cannot die from a panic attack,so if you ever experience this kind of symptoms dont be feared,just stay calm,dont breath to fast,you need to calm yourself and your breathing rhytm,i found my self the best measure for that,slowly and deeply brethe,into your stomach,not into your lungs,as deeper you can and then wait 2 seconds and exhale for about 5 seconds,stay relaxed and just let go to the sensation,dont fight it even if it is scary,just tell yourself hit me as hard as you can and if you are thinking positive and staying calm the adrenalin rush will go away because your body cannot hurt itself,if you want it make your panic worse it will simply go away...I know that in that time of panic the last thing you will do is concentrate and stay calm and possitive,trust me I had like a few hundred of attack and about 30 percent of that was more aggresive than the trip to the hospital attack...I dont know what i can say anymore but just dont ******* worry,i was on a break of being crazy or so I thought but human body is a remarkable machine,but the most important thing is your mind,for me cannabis smoking is not just relaxation,it is a spiritual traveling,I like to go to the nature now and get blasted and listen to the leaves and the wind,and I can tell you the most trippy high was outdoors on my grow site...I got so blasted that i could barely stay on my feet,my heart pumped like 200bpm or more,i had like a huge trip in my head,i saw like the past,the present,and the future all in the same exact moment,and things rapidly repeated,voices,images...it was a very frightening experience but i just tried to stay calm and relay,and in the end I just let go of my self,and my mind started to float,the clouds got so close i could barely touch them,the trees and the leaves and the wind...it was like nature talked to me and i could like see the perfect nature s plan,i could see that death should not be scary,i could see that this life is only a part of the whole nature s process and that we can never truly die,i cannot explain it but i can say after that day i never woken up and first thought how may panic attack i will have to survive this day,it has show me the way,maybe only in my mind but i can now go out and be normal,i am not frightened anymore and i think that my experience how ever scary and uncomfortable it has been,it made me a better and more intelligent person,I never knew fear until i had that first panic attack,my whole fear was that i will kill my self with my mind and my bad thoughts and my constant worrying...so just fuckin relax,get some food and drink and always eat and drink before or at the moment you are smoking,because hunger can make you unpleasant and weak and if you are high from some killer sativa you can get really ****.. up if you know what i mean,so just prepare yourself before you smoke,except the high as something natural and dont jump on every unpleasant cerebral or mental glitch and it will evolve into a state of peace and comfort,and yea dont use cannabis just for fun like those stupid kids everywhere,dont smoke if you are not already a grown normal person or if you have somekind of mental problem,you need to become more aware of your spirit and balance your subconciousnes,that way your highs will become like orgasms,something peacefull,and very pleasant!i prefer smoking alone,that is my way of staying in touch with my spirit,and yea I like early morning smokes,i like to get early in the morning,like in dawn,put on some great music like "dub incorporation" and get so very very high,and just relaxing and thinking about the nature,about my self,about how cannabis is a great plant,a plant that will help me a great deal in my life,help me against all of those diseases i now have so much less chance of getting,just be calm and dont fear of dying if you smoke some weed,that aint gonna happen,even if you pass out it is a good thing,like shutdown but it is really hard to blackout in that state because your body is prepared for danger and pumps more blood and oxygene into your organs,remember deep and slow breathing,food,water and just a possitive feeling,dont worry and i promise you that you will not die or become crazy or any other kind of bad thing,you would be suprised how good a few panic attacks can be for you...you will become less affraid and bohthered about stupid things,and get in touch with your body,Just remember how many times have you even felt that you had a heart,only when you ran a few miles or got really scared...you dont even feel it but maybe you should,maybe we all should have that kind of experience,than we would respect the plant s power,that is why i dont drink alcochole anymore,only smoke weed,respect the plant and mother nature,and it will not harm you!be peacefull and calm and stay that way!


----------



## 4herbs (Nov 15, 2009)

p.s. sorry i wrote so much and for my bad english,I`m from a small country in europe!hope this post helps some of you,and if you ever have any problems with that panic attacks feel free to ask anything because I have a few years of fighting a battle with that problem and I know a lot of things that can help you stay normal and not to lose your confidence and sense!peace


----------



## Resa (Nov 17, 2009)

i had a paranoid/ panic attack twice i can remember..........the last time in august gone.....i hadn't smoked in a really really really long time (because we're always broke   )..........anyways the girl claims it was from canada (dont remember what she called it) but it was the prettiest i had ever seen....the lightest green.....anyhow we smoked a J and when i got downstairs to my sisters house I felt like a crack head .......i was looking out the window wondering if somebody was going to see me....just like unexplainable and stuff........ ( i bought a blunt for $20) btw....... im totally freaking out because i have to go about 20 miles to get back home and freakin out like crazy my sis gave me a one hitter and im all stressed out if i get pulled over etc anyways it finally passed and i was all better  just thought i'd share that


----------



## Growdude (Nov 17, 2009)

radikk said:
			
		

> im the exact opposite of a wimpy type guy. but have you heard or known anyway to eliminate this its all in your head thing.



Yea smoke more.


----------



## Canimakeit (Nov 20, 2009)

Dont even say sorry for that long post.  I have waited for years from a response from a person that understood what that bad trip on bud was like. 

I have panic attacks and take xanax for it, only thing besides vals that will stop it.

Anyways, you have the EXACT same thing I have experienced when I smoked. I still to this day cant enjoy a good blunt or J. I used to smoke daily and enjoy every moment.

I am glad someone understands. 

God bless ya man, good to know Im not the only one that had happened to.


----------



## midibullets (Nov 20, 2009)

BGW said:
			
		

> I have been smoking daily for probably two years. never have i had an experience like i did a few days ago. i had been smoking all day just like it was any other day but when i hit one particular bowl i immediately began to freak out. i felt as though i could not breath and like i was constantly on the brink of blacking out. i also had a terrible body high like ive never had. i began to tingle as well. i thought i was having a heart attack but i felt no pain. after hours of this i finally made it home from my friends and fell asleep. the next morning, curious about what had happened the night before, i decided to smoke a bowl and see what happened. well, i freaked out again. exactly the same as before. and this was from a different sack than the night before so its not the weed. now, every time i smoke i feel like i cant take deep enough breaths and i have a terrible body high. what happened to me?! ive never had asthma and this has never happened before. i know people who have been smoking for longer than i have and they are ok. please, someone, help me if you know what my problem is or how to fix it. also, has anyone else ever had this happen?




Although an old thread, i thought i'd chime in here.  Yes like several others say the "freaking out" was most likely a "panic attack" which can occur from the onset of a powerful high.  When you smoke marijuana your heart rate increases on average by 40 points, so it can cause a shift in blood pressure and heart rate which can cause instability.  This is NOT the case for most people, but if you have low blood pressure, anxiety, stress or a host of other conditions, marijuana can help OR hinder those conditions, it fully depends on YOUR BODY & MIND and what strain you are smoking.  It could be caused by something as simple as you have not had much to eat or drink, you were stressed, and then smoked some really powerful herbs, creating a panic attack due to the changes in your system.

I suffer from ptsd/anxiety, so some strains of marijuana cause panic attacks for me.  Over the years you learn which ones do and dont. I've personally found that Indica's tend to not give me panic attacks, some sativa's do.

Here's a great trick i've learned:  Any time you feel like you are suffereing from a panic attack like that, lay on your bed on your stomach and pull up a pillow under your chest and just lay down and rest your head and take slow steady breaths.  within a couple minutes you'll be fine


----------



## 4herbs (Dec 1, 2009)

i will only say this,when the panic attack starts after you smoked some weed,dont get scared,dont try to walk around and drink much water or do any other **** that people do when they are freaked out,you will only make your paranoia worse,the key to stoping your panic attack is to let yourself go with the flow,like a bamboo on a wind,just sit back,relax your muscles...I know this part is hard because you are trembling and your muscles are going wild,but just sit back and enjoy the ride,it is a similar felling like riding a roller coaster,you just need to tell yourself,come on bit.. hit me as hard as you can and you wont pass out or any other **** if you breathe slowly as possible,and breathe into your stomache,get that air deep as you can and just dont start to hiperventilate,hiperventilation will mess you up,if you breathe slowly your heart rate will soon drop and you will start to feel very relaxed and you will start to enjoy that weird sensation in your body...trust me,i had panic attacks for years,and trust me ganja will show you the way,i was so messed up by that panic attacks,but ganja helped me alot,now i can do all the things i couldn`t do for years,now i dont even think about having panic attacks,remember,panic attack is not a bad thing,it is just your body preparing for somekind of danger but for no obvious reason,relax your muscles,close your eyes and breathe deep and slow as possible,try to set appart your mind from your body and just enjoy that sensations that you are having!It is not a bad sensation it is just your perception of that feelings that are making you feel bad!just relax and enjoy your ganja...!a while ago i got so high that I couldnt believe,I layed on my bed,my body was shaking,every 30 seconds i was hot,so i took of my shirt,and after a minute I was freezing and I was really messed up,believe me you would probably go to the emergency room if you had gotten so much panic but i simply told myself I am going to die now...but i dont give a sh.t and i stayed in my bed and breathe slowly and I swear I went into another state,like my mind was not attached to my body,like I am actually pure energy that is going with the flaw of the entire universe and i started to love that sensation!if anyone has any other question please be free to ask!


----------



## 4herbs (Dec 4, 2009)

Canimakeit said:
			
		

> Dont even say sorry for that long post.  I have waited for years from a response from a person that understood what that bad trip on bud was like.
> 
> I have panic attacks and take xanax for it, only thing besides vals that will stop it.
> 
> ...



Try to ask your doctor to presrcibe you some Paroxetinum (Seroxat) Deprozel is how they call it in my country,It has minimal bad effects,but it should help you get rid of panic attacks for the long turm!but it is all in your head,just be pozitive about it,try to understand that it really al a natural sensation and that your body would never hurt you,it is your defensive mechanism that is just confused for some reason,and you need to find out what that reason is and take care of it,and the panic attacks will stope i promise you!


----------



## ICU812 (Dec 5, 2009)

Young Jay said:
			
		

> Any at all?


 
Hey man were you coughing hard before it happens? Same thing happens to me all the time,you can controll it some what,it's like if a bear is attacking you,your body has a natural reaction to shut you down so you don't feal him eating you,it's somethinglike a panic at attack ,happens if I cough too hard or standing up fast after squatting,check your sugar,I'm a diabetic and certain strains will affect me more than others.


----------



## DirtySouthjunglist (Jan 3, 2010)

you were having a panic attack quit smoking for a wile it will go away, remember 2 much of anything is bad.


----------



## Canvas (Jan 7, 2010)

This is pretty interesting, found this thread by accident. I actually had a panic attack myself some time ago, and it's one of the reasons I stopped toking bud for a while.

I don't believe it was directly caused by getting high, but only really amplified my already existing anxiety/stress issues and turned into a full blown anxiety/panic attack as a result. It was quite an extremely unpleasant experience. I was drinking tons of caffeine at the time, which I later found out to be a terrible trigger for anxiety. I also have unusually low blood pressure, and I believe this may factor in somehow.

In any case, I've actually come upon some news that smoking cannabis via combustion (as opposed to eating it or using a vape) can actually attribute to higher chances of an anxiety attack in some people because of the chemicals and mild oxygen deprivation. I've read that 'smoking' using a vaporizer has a very anti-anxiety, 'clean' high.

I'm planning to buy a vape soon and checking this out. I haven't smoked in quite a while, and been wanting to get back, but been a bit nervous because I really don't want to deal with any anxiety when high. Some of the previous posts describe the feeling pretty damn accurately... it's just overall f'ed up and unpleasant. It's somewhat reassuring I'm not the only one though.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 10, 2010)

I like chocolate.


----------



## Moonstone-marie (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey, so I may not be a person with years of experience like many of you who have had this happen, but I've always had friends who pass a bowl around and I'll very very occasionally take a hit. I just usually don't because I worried yhat my asthma may kick in.

So my guess is that my really intense, crazy reaction was because of my asthma, and or maybe the alcohol I had been drinking. And also the fact that I had taken wayyyyyy bigger a hit than I was used to off a bowl I hadn't used before. (Thus I inhaled more without realising it, because the hit was easier to take.)

Anyway, this is now the morning after what happened and I'm still asking my gf what she all saw. Because to her apparently I was just really chill for like 5 minutes, (after coughing till my stomach was queazy) and then I was acting a bit fidgety, and said a few concerning things like 'why aren't you scared for me?' And such.... And then I asked for a notebook (because I'm an artist and it's been a long time interest to me to draw something while high since I ALREADY draw surreal art.) and I drew something really strange. and then I guess how I was acting started to get scary and she wasn't sure what to do. And I wrote my moms number down and she called (couldn't get ahold of her so she left a vague message to call back.) and then my friends kid wandered out and I was like (****, girl, pull it together. Don't let him see!) and i did. I WAS barely able to focus but i was able to act natural enough. Then my mom called my gf back and i said hand me the phone and was able to cover up the reason for the call. Like i just. Wam bam. Had a phoney reason. (Thank goodness) and from there after i started to act more normal. And thats apparently what SHE saw.

It was the same for me in many ways, but just not everything was the same. I felt my heart rate increase and I was twitchy and jittery, and then i felt my body getting more and more limply relaxed, then it got a bit scary when my body got hot, but it was still fun and interesting. Then i couldnt stop smiling. My cheeks hurt. Then i got giggly and talkative (all the while having incontrollable fidgets, high pulse, and way too warm, numb tingly limbs) i asked for the notebook, (and i DO still have the drawing!!!)  and i remember holding the sharpie up trying to decide what to draw. Then i felt the pen move down and my head like followed after. Looking down i could see the page and i myself wanted to start drawing an eye. And as i began i had like NO motor control. And then i kinda felt my mind race and i started to shake and feel twitches like i was gonna have a heart attack or a seizure so i tried all the time to calm myself. But as i started to worry i started to babble and say clipped phrases and as my head bobbled around with each twitch of my body my pen LED ahead... Or behind? My motions? And so it was like the pen would move in a swooop similar to my motion and stop. And an ink/sharpie dot would form. Then i really Felt strange because it felt like with each pound of my racing heart that i was bouncing in and out of reality. I couldnt tell if i was ACTUALLY freaking out this much. Or if i had just passed out? Or was hallucinating? Or my body trying to tell me im going into shock? I didnt know. So i asked things like what time is it? And anything that would give me a sign to if im actually awake or asleep (because i can control things i do in my dreams (lucid dreaming) so i can't always tell based on my ability to function) anyway, so as i was pulsing in and iut, and ocassionally feeling like i blacked out, but also like i was AND wasnt losing time, i started to try different things to get back to normal. I tried to just overpower my fear and focus on reality, but i didnt know where that was, then my gf tried to kiss me to snap me out of it (she later said that yes she did do that) and that helped tether me to reality. But then i started rambling things like 'i love you' 'im scared' 'do i seem okay?' 'Why arent you caring?' 'I love you. I Love. Love. Love. LOVe...' then i felt my self slipping into darkness, and yelled: DONT YOU DIE ON HER! I LOVE YOU J!' And slapped myself. (She later confirmed i did Do that.) and i kind of got quiet as everything seemed to zoom into focus/reality/something. And i tried focussing on breathing. But could only hear my pounding heartbeat in my ears, and felt it painfully banging in my chest. I also want to go back and note that i said 'why arent you caring?' Because i wasnt sure if i was really awake or not, maybe zoning in and out. I saw it almost like bouncing up and down through a unseen filter between real/fake/real/fake because sometimes peoples expressions would flash from looking normal/concerned to smiling maniacally. ) thus my intense confusion and fear! Yeah but anyway to cut a very long story short. As scary as it was: i still kept asking the time, and tried digging myself out of that strange high, and i was still in my head thinking 'did this get laced?' 'Was this just my asthma?' 'A bigger unknown medical issue?' 'How can i snap myself out of this' etc. So it was weird. And id NEVER felt anything like that. Hell, id never even gotten anything more than a bit giggly and hungry or tired after a hit or a shotgun. So part of me wasnt sure if it was normal. But it seemed WAY too intense to be any normal mj high....

So yeah. Thats what happened. At least all the main stuff. After i was finally down from the high i realised that the really intense stuff i remember happened for a half an hour while our one friend was out picking up her other kid. And then kind of took me two more hours to REALLY grab hold of reality and snap back to normal. And then my gf drove us hone and i zonked out shortly after. Slept like a rock and woke up itchy but otherwise fine. (But apparently she only saw me really freak out for like.... 5-10 minutes. Not a half hour)

So yup. Thats it. That's the gist of it. Annnnnnnd i never want to feel that way again. I was so ******* scared. (And yet also really intrigued)

Thoughts or comments anyone?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2014)

Where can i get some of that weed,,,Damn. Never had a reaction like that from Smoking,,freaked out a few times eating to much,,,but Damn Bro.


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2014)

I am with WH... Never ever had a reaction like that smoking it.  Edibles are a different story though.  You sure the weed you smoked wasn't dusted?  Took a hit off a dusted bone once when it was passed around and the guy didn't tell us.  That was not fun at all.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I am with WH... Never ever had a reaction like that smoking it.  Edibles are a different story though.  You sure the weed you smoked wasn't dusted?  Took a hit off a dusted bone once when it was passed around and the guy didn't tell us.  That was not fun at all.



Same here! SO NOT COOL! Was gacked out from 7pm until 10am the next morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2014)

Im with you guys,,sounds like its been bumped with something,,or it was that Synthetic crap.


----------

